# Steel Reserve 211



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

Not a bad beer not bad at all, had my first 12 pack a week ago and enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

You must have some messed up taste buds... That stuff is sick.


----------



## paul95se (Sep 23, 2007)

Good if you want to get plastered. Not sure of anything else.


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

you get a good buzz for the price


----------



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

Probably why I liked it, Coors Light is my usual beer every now and then.
Dave


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

LOL. 211. Isn't that what Bum's drink?


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

:fu


dannysguitar said:


> LOL. 211. Isn't that what Bum's drink?


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

What cigar do you pair it with?


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

SmokinApe said:


> What cigar do you pair it with?


cremosa

when only the finest will do.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

From the Urban dictionary http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=steel+reserve

Steel Reserve is a low-quality, low-prestige, low-dignity malt beverage. Purchasing Steel Reserve is often an act of desperation by would-be drinkers in times of economic hardship. Aside from drinking cleaning solvents, Steel Reserve is perhaps the cheapest possible way to exit this reality. Its combination of astonishingly low price and extraordinarily high alcohol content has made it popular among both bums and young people.

Once only available in the darkest corners of the hood, Steel Reserve can now be found in supermarkets, liquor stores, and lying sideways next to unconscious transients all across America. Although notably foul tasting, this is a drink that will take you where you want to go (quickly and cheaply). At $.99 a tallboy, I find it possible to get drunk on the amount of change found under the couch, without even having to look in my car's ashtray.

The Steel Reserve logo is a stylized number 211, which aside from being an ancient symbol for steel, is also the penal code # for armed robbery. It's likely that steel reserve has been the inspiration for many a convenience store jacking. Poor judgment and personal injury are notoriously correlated with the consumption of Steel Reserve. The drink's harsh flavor effectively masks the high alcohol content, leaving the drinker confused as to how much he has actually consumed. Even experienced drinkers get into trouble when partying with the 2-1-1.

Dude1: "Man, you look like shit, what happened to your face?"
Dude2: "I hit up the Steel Reserve last night."
Dude1: "ah" *nods in understanding* (as if no further explanation is needed)

Uhmmm .. sounds like wonderful stuff.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

This is tough stuff for sure.


----------



## ThreeSheets (Jul 4, 2008)

:al= u

OE 800 and Side Pocket can't be far down THIS slope.


----------



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

It will never enter my home again, I stand corrected, one 12 pk was purchased and will never be again. I have since cleansed my mouth with a good amount of Redhook IPA. 
I'm from the northeast " the land of high taxes and not much else" and thought it was something good.

Live Free or Die.

Dave


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

MickeyFinn said:


> It will never enter my home again, I stand corrected, one 12 pk was purchased and will never be again. I have since cleansed my mouth with a good amount of Redhook IPA.
> I'm from the northeast " the land of high taxes and not much else" and thought it was something good.
> 
> Live Free or Die.
> ...


but it gave you chest hair right.

im on the my way to the store to pick one up .


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Its the best 'drunk for your buck', that's for sure. Had more then a few in college (and after, I will admit it). Also the best malt liquor I have ever had. In all honesty, I don't really mind the taste. Watch out though...hangovers can be HORRIBLE if you drink too much of the stuff.


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Also, I never even knew it came in cans till I was in Michigan for grad school. Before that I had only seen it in 40's.


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

211's good but I prefer Olde English or King Corba:tu Olde English for that full bodied flavor that always goes down smooth... the King for an almost paradoxical malt journey, exhibiting a complexity only understood by the most well versed afficianados of premium malt liquors - rich and aluring, yet light and carbonated with a small bite to bring you back to your humble hood roots.


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

st Ides is only for the loc dogs


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

You really have got to start liking yourself more and stay away from that Mule Piss in a can. Drink cheap vodka if you just need a buzz. The hangovers with that stuff will kill ya!


----------

